# Cleaning rock



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Got these rose from the lake rip rap. Most are fairly flat and should work well in the 75g.










They are pretty clean (were on bank). A couple have some mud on them. Is a wash and scrub enough to clean them for tank use?

Thanks....Bill


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> A couple have some mud on them. Is a wash and scrub enough to clean them for tank use?


Yes, just a good scrub and rinse unless you suspect there may be hidden snail eggs or something, but 
doesn't look like there would be. If unwanted guests were a possibility in crevices on the rocks, then I'd 
bleach them to deal with that.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks!!

.....Bill


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

just my opinion, but i would never bleach my rocks, just for the sole fact if some how some way, there was left over residew of bleach, that could possibly harm the fish... i have always just scrubbed my rocks really good in some nice hot water, and i have never had bad luck with that... no unwanted guests ever came from it... another option is to boil them, i never done that either, but i would do that before i bleach it. just my opinion, good luck... rocks look nice BTW.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Dechlor neutralizes chlorine bleach instantly. Just use a double dose. Bleach also works for cleaning algae off other types of decor. If chlorine's still present, you'll smell it. It's really very easy and safe.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

never new that... cool... i may dive into using bleach then, sounds like it makes the job easier.
thanks for the info prov356... if you want, i actually started a thread asking how to clean my rocks, check ou that post if you like: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=184817


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I use a diluted bleach solution to clean rock and plants, and then rinse well with dechlorinated water. Unless you are using full strength bleach (which is dumb), I don't think its much different than people who have chloramines in their water.

I have seen suggestions of about 1:100 to 1:20 parts bleach to water. I usually go for the 1:100 solution.

If you ever buy of plants I think dipping in bleach is the greatest thing ever. Not only will it disinfect and will get rid of any snails or snail eggs.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I usually bleach my rocks when there is lots of algae on them. otherwise a good rinse is all you need.


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

you can bake them 30min ,its ganna kill all bacteria


----------



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

What about just boil the rock with salt... it should work as well as using bleach. Is that right?


----------



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

I am planning to use FLAGSTONE.

I've heard flagstone elevate the PH a bit..which africans will love.
Somebody use flagstones in their tanks...? it should be treated in the same way as these rocks are?
I've heard about using vinegar, boil, check for fizzes, flake off... 
some ideas?


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

i think bake is the beast !!!!! :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Before anyone bakes or boils a rock, look at this.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I have scrubbed, boiled, bleached, and power washed rocks, but never baked. I much perfer power washing. next in line is boiling. Just my $0.02


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I have boiled and baked rocks before. no problems ever.

other timed I've just scrubbed and chucked them in (thats what I did last time (would have been a bit awkward to get a massive 30kg(60lb) rock into the oven or boiling pan...not to mention the rest of the 213kg (440lb...))

TBH I would just advise a good scrub and they should be fine


----------



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah !

But you don't need to COOK the rock, just a couple of minutes in boiled water and the bacteria and other dirty are death. You don't need to make a rock soup, or boil it for 30 minutes !

But I found interesting that fact.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I dug my flagstone up out of my yard. They were covered in mud. I washed them then boiled them for about an hour or more, scubbed them good with a wire brush and placed them in cool water till they were completely cool. Never had any problems with them altering the ph either. Although the tap is 8.0 so.....boiling is fine...kills everything and no worries about the bleach. On another note, as the poster stated adding dechlorinator does take the bleach out as well.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

I just got a LOT of THR from a member on here....it was in his tanks so it had some algae on it......i put a little bit of bleach with water in a spray bottle, sprayed them down and let them sit for like 5-10 minutes and most of it came off by itself.......i scrubbed the tough spots, rinsed them well, and they are now soaking in my bath tub in some Prime treated water till tomorrow.............

Robb


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

*MonteSS*, I can't really advise you on cleaning, but I like the way they are arranged in your pic! They would look great in a Malawi tank like that!


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Now, that is pretty Hard-Core fishaholic..pulling up your walk/patio rock for your tank :wink: 


> I dug my flagstone up out of my yard.


I use the weak bleach solution, then a soak in some Prime conditioned rinse.
BTW..there are big sales on rubbermaid/sterlite containers everywhere, I`m getting a couple 30gal for sure, maybe a couple 18`s as well :thumb:


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

There is no need to use bleach, just scrub the rocks good with a brush a couple of times under warm water, and then boil for about 10-15 min., remove and let cool till the next day


----------

